

Posterous = tumblr + email attachments ? - nirmal
http://posterous.com/

======
grag
Nicely designed and the idea / usefulness is communicated well. Lack of
registration requirement is cool. But doesn't tumblr allow posting via email?

------
tlrobinson
Is that supposed to be

"Posterous = Tumblr + email attachments"?

~~~
nirmal
thank you :)

------
drewcrawford
This isn't a bad idea. I think I'll actually use this.

------
nirmal
maybe the right formula is actually

    
    
      cat email_attachments | tumblr > posterous

